# Harem pants?



## cupcake_x (Mar 19, 2009)

I was gonna post this in the what trends do you wish would go away but I haven't noticed anyone but models on the runway rock these even they're considered super trendy right now.







I think they look like you got some junk in the front you wanna hide... 


This pair is a lot cuter, but I'd still never pay money for them:







Thoughts? I'm intrigued if anyone actually LIKES these...


----------



## flymestza (Mar 19, 2009)

Harem or Hammer?!?!...now all I hear is "can't touch this".  Def passing on those!


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flymestza* 

 
_Harem or Hammer?!?!...now all I hear is "can't touch this". Def passing on those!_

 





 Harem. That's pretty funny though.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 19, 2009)

Thats some MCHammer right there!! passsss


----------



## ashleyisawesome (Mar 19, 2009)

Haha, those first ones are HORRIBLE.


----------



## benzito_714 (Mar 19, 2009)

you have just assaulted my eyes with those pants. i must find the nearest exit.


----------



## Asela88 (Mar 19, 2009)

haha I was on vacation last summer and I saw this girl with these hammer pants..I couldnt believe someone thought they looked good..they look gross


----------



## Babylard (Mar 19, 2009)

unless your balls are down to your knees, those pants need to be burned, pronto!


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Babylard* 

 
_unless your balls are down to your knees, those pants need to be burned, pronto!_

 
THAT'S EXACTLY WHAT I WAS THINKING. Most people who wear them are girls, and we don't have junk that big.

At least, most of us don't?


----------



## SparklingWaves (Mar 19, 2009)

I just can't figure out the first pair. LOL


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 19, 2009)

The first pair looks like something a dude with a really long banger would wear at a strip show


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_The first pair looks like something a dude with a really long banger would wear at a strip show_

 





!!


----------



## Fataliya (Mar 19, 2009)

Ok, so in High School I found a pattern for Hammer pants and made myself like 12 pairs. I wore them bitches every day with my black patent leather shoes with the silver buckle, and I thought I was a fashion MAVEN!!!

I can't believe this crap is coming back into style. They don't lie when they everything cycles around again...


----------



## DirtyPlum (Mar 19, 2009)

I think they can look all right if they are styled properly and not so badly shaped like the first op pic.

ASOS | ASOS Jersey Harem Jumpsuit at ASOS

ASOS | ASOS Tencel Peg Trousers at ASOS


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 19, 2009)

^Those aren't that bad.


----------



## Tashona Helena (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_I think they can look all right if they are styled properly and not so badly shaped like the first op pic.

ASOS | ASOS Jersey Harem Jumpsuit at ASOS

ASOS | ASOS Tencel Peg Trousers at ASOS_

 
I was about to say...the first pic's designer needs to be beaten...cause I came into this thread all happy thinking that people were gonna have a cute way to wear these, then I saw that picture and wanted to barf.  Forever 21 and Urban Outfitters had some cute ones on their website I was interested in.


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 19, 2009)

Have you tried looking around on polyvore? I always go there for fashion inspiration.

All these sets include harem pants

Harem Pants - Polyvore
HaremPants - Polyvore
mosaic try out - Polyvore
Sex and Fashion Monthly - Polyvore
J'adore - Polyvore
Wasted Youth - Polyvore


----------



## mizuki~ (Mar 19, 2009)

Wow...the 1st pair looks like..an upside down sweatshirt.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the 2nd pair, I really like. Just looks like capri sweats! Harem pants can be cute depending on the style. Just as long as it doesn't look like you got a bag of poop between your legs


----------



## Lambchop (Mar 19, 2009)

Eek. I looks like someone shat themselves in the first pair. Bad, bad, bad...


----------



## stronqerx (Mar 19, 2009)

lmao ^^^ I was going to say that. It looks like they're wearing a 20lbs diaper full of shizz..


----------



## Simply Elegant (Mar 19, 2009)

It just goes to show money doesn't always buy style. I've never seen anyone oull these off.


----------



## -moonflower- (Mar 21, 2009)

The first pair are vile. 
I actually like harem pants. You need to be tall with thin ankles to pull them off though. I've seen a good few people make them look nice, usually in a casual style with flats rather than heels.


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *-moonflower-* 

 
_The first pair are vile. 
I actually like harem pants. *You need to be tall* with thin ankles to pull them off though. I've seen a good few people make them look nice, usually in a casual style with flats rather than heels._

 
*sigh* I'm 5-foot-one.


----------



## kariii (Mar 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_*sigh* I'm 5-foot-one._

 

Looks like we have an extra excuse not to wear those hideous things hahaha


----------



## Tahti (Mar 22, 2009)

I can't stand them D: I don't see how you're meant to make them look good...


----------



## GreekChick (Mar 22, 2009)

No!!!!! No no no no no no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Is there a trend the fashion world doesn't insist on bringing back? 
So apparently, we're revisiting the '80's! Nooooo! 
I mean, when will fashion _evolve_ instead of recycling old trends. There is such a lack of inspiration.
This decade doesn't have any signature innovative trend. Designers look back instead of forward. They need to realise there is no futuristic clothing (you know like robot clothes!) but that the future is now, and now is the time to come up with something new. 

Harem pants? Alladin pants?
Say it with me.
 No!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Mar 22, 2009)

The first ones really stump me. WHY?! JUST WHY?!

The second ones are cute IMO but not FGF.


----------



## laraVENGEANCE (Mar 22, 2009)

oh my god that first pair are hideous... the second aren't much better either. yuck.


----------



## kittykit (Mar 22, 2009)

Someone actually wears that??? *points at the first pair* They're so ugly!!!!!


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Mar 22, 2009)

damn i saw a pair of these today and they looked cute. i just dont know... i also remember seeing those latex leggings everywhere and knowing damn well i would never have the guts to wear them out i didnt buy them.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Mar 22, 2009)

i was reading the toronto fashion magazine and saw this!! ahhahaha the hanging crotch one is hilarious.  but i like the second photo i have to admit
The first looks like an oversized used diaper that is extremely full.


----------



## hhunt2 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hot Damn!  

The first pair looks like a saggy diaper or the gal took a dump in her pants.

Whoever brought that to the runway must have been high or needs to be put in an insane asylum.


----------



## user79 (Mar 23, 2009)

I like the 2nd pair that was posted, the 1st ones not so much. They look super comfy and perfect hanging out clothes for summer.


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 23, 2009)

I will give 'em that, they look super comfy.


----------



## Curly1908 (Mar 23, 2009)

I don't like them...and since harem pants are "trendy" now, I ESPECIALLY don't like them.

I hate trends.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 24, 2009)

nah, they're not for me. I like more fitted stuff. When I'm looking for comfy stuff, I just wear my cargo pants


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 24, 2009)

First pair is extreme. The second paid I can see someone pulling them off, but those are also the kind of people that would look gorgeous in a potato sack. So I dunno if it's the clothes or the person I'd be admiring...


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 27, 2009)

I think I saw Tyra wearing a pair on her talk show.


----------



## mehrunissa (Mar 30, 2009)

I saw a lovely woman wearing a pair last summer, and I thought she made them look really feminine and classy.  They were a cropped khaki pair, and she'd paired them with a sheer cream swiss-dot blouse, bronze gladiator sandals, and chunky wooden bracelet.  I embarrassed myself, staring at her, because she was perfectly put together.


----------



## kattybadatty (Mar 31, 2009)

so, i bought a harem one-piece jumpsuit of sorts a few weeks back, and have YET to wear it...... this is what it looks like; but really, it looks more like im carrying trashbags around my legs more than anything...


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 31, 2009)

Katty, I actually like that pair and would totally wear them.


----------



## leenybeeny (Mar 31, 2009)

Those would make my thighs look SOOOOO huge.. I am short with a fabulous set of saddlebags...


----------



## luvsic (Apr 2, 2009)

I am usually open to all types of fashion but...i'm sorry, I just had to LOL at these pants. They are major LOL-worthy....I seriously was oogling at them for like two minutes just laughing. And the comments on here are killing me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





They're just so strange to me, and I feel like you definitely have to have a certain body type to pull them off. The tall, leggy, model body type, which I do not have. Hey maybe some girls can rock them with style, but they're really just not me. And who am I to judge I'm not fashion authority...but still. I don't think I'd try to wear these pants anyway, they're a little too avant garde for my taste. Interesting to look at, not to wear. At least not out in public.


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 2, 2009)

luvsic makes a good point. I bet they're great for lounging around the house kind of like a mumu... well at least they would be that silly looking on me =)


----------



## Arc (May 10, 2009)

I think harem pants are the ugliest fashion to come out in a LONG time. They look awful.


----------



## Blushbaby (May 10, 2009)

They're vile. For fashion victims only.


----------



## ClaireAvril (May 10, 2009)

i saw some @ H&M .. i am going to try a pair on next time i'm there.. just for shits n giggles.


----------



## kimmy (May 11, 2009)

those first ones are absolutely awful. nobody can rock those, the second ones...some people MAY be able to.


----------



## Shimmer (May 11, 2009)

harem pants = hammer time.


----------



## OfficerJenny (May 11, 2009)

I think they're adorable with the correct body and outfit, but in general, no.


----------



## iadoremac (May 11, 2009)

I have a pair and they are quite nice and wearable but i think the lycra ones are awful


----------



## ClaireAvril (May 25, 2009)

I tried those h&m ones on with a tank top.. i loveeee them! the only thing is they are slightly see thru
damn you h&m... damn you.


----------

